# Range Officers



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't have any of the little guys, but do have the full size in 45 and 9mm. They are a nice pistol for the price.



And another shot of their noses.


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice pair, and pics too! The RO is a fine handgun,


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like the start of a Springfield 1911 pic thread.


----------

